# General Fandom Survey (Currently in Alpha/Beta, taking suggestions for improvement)



## MochiElZorro (Jun 23, 2014)

https://www.surveymonkey.com/s/95BGGP5

I recently set up this survey, hopefully I can find a way to get this into enough places that it just naturally circulates around the internet on its own. I've always been interested in overlaps between fandoms and such. So I set this up and am currently giving it a sort of beta run, while gathering information on how well put-together it is and how to improve it. If I can pull this off, hopefully I can get accurate enough information to start putting together some numbers for how many people are in what fandoms.


----------



## ventus (Jun 23, 2014)

*Re: General Fandom Survey (Currently in Alpha/Beta, taking suggestions for improvemen*

Filled in


----------



## tiggu (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: General Fandom Survey (Currently in Alpha/Beta, taking suggestions for improvemen*

I answered it


----------



## Taralack (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: General Fandom Survey (Currently in Alpha/Beta, taking suggestions for improvemen*

sif not list Star Wars as a fandom, omfg


----------



## WinterWolf397 (Jun 27, 2014)

*Re: General Fandom Survey (Currently in Alpha/Beta, taking suggestions for improvemen*

Done.


----------



## RabidLynx (Jun 27, 2014)

*Re: General Fandom Survey (Currently in Alpha/Beta, taking suggestions for improvemen*

Filled it out :3


----------



## Astus (Jun 30, 2014)

*Re: General Fandom Survey (Currently in Alpha/Beta, taking suggestions for improvemen*

Finished


----------

